# Looking for friends!



## Ravven (Dec 31, 2012)

Ah what is joy to have friends, but to have true friends!

I'm fairly new to the site and i am looking for sum friends. I am very social and friendly, i love games,history,animes,humor etc. It would be great to have some friends here, because all of you guys seem great and friendly!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hey man!

You're always welcome to message me or add me on Skype!
I like games, anime too


----------



## Hersheyfan98 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey you can always add me on Skype:b


----------



## PattyV (Mar 27, 2021)

Hiya, I would also be down to add you as a friend, discord, messenger, whatever you fancy just give me a dm


----------



## Dream Pixie07 (Jul 27, 2020)

PattyV said:


> Hiya, I would also be down to add you as a friend, discord, messenger, whatever you fancy just give me a dm


Hello, I don't have a discord but also interested in gaming/anime as well. Figured I would reply to yours since the others are very old.


----------

